# 2B+Study - Cordoba Residence vs Greens/Views



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello all,

Does anyone know anythg about Cordoba Residence? Is it a great place to stay for couple?

I went to the Springs - 2Bedrooms, a bit too tiny for the 2 of us. Greens is ideal but agents kept saying they are old and problem with the AC.

Then, I discovered Cordobe Residence in bhomes website. My husband is working is Jebel Ali Free Zone and our budget is abt 100k/pa. 

Any advice for us?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't advise you about Cordoba Residence but since you mentioned The Greens, have you tried The Views.

The Greens and The Views are different - the Greens are the older, low rise buildings at the front (closest to SZR), whilst the Views are at the back and the apartments are fairly new (ranges from a few months to about 2 years) and overlook the golf course or the lake.
Certainly no problem with the A/C in The Views - forgot to turn mine off this morning and I had frozen toes!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

caralyx said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know anythg about Cordoba Residence? Is it a great place to stay for couple?
> 
> ...


Cordoba residence are great except for no pool and no gym. Although they promised it would start in October (yeah right) they also said that it would be done last year.......


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the pointers! 

We saw 1 unit at Turia (and it looks good too, though we like Greens more (we went to Al Samar) as it has 2b+study, hence more space for us whereas Turia has no additional study room. The disadvantage of the unit we saw was it was the uppermost unit - 7th floor, and facing the compressors from other rooftops and underneath its own block compressors too - hence it is a pretty noisy unit with constant buzzing sound, even with doors tightly closed. 

Hv yet to get inside The Views yet, which I hope my agent wl arrg one next Mon. 

As for Cordoba Residence, it looks great in the bhomes website. I do not mind with no gym nor pool facilities at all as both my husband and I are not into swimming that much. Moreover, we wl be signing up at the Fitness First gym in rgdless of where we stay. Are we able to get a 2 bedroom (any additional study room) under 100k/pa? 

BTW, has anyone used Crown Relocation's services before? Any feedback?


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello Maz 25,

I hv some questions and i hope you are able to help me out so that I can hv a general overview of how it looks like inside The Views 

1. How many rooms do you have in your unit?
2. Rent per annum?
3. Facing which view(s)?
4. Quiet unit?
5. No. of units per floor
6. Gym and pool - well maintained?

Thanks a heap Maz25!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

caralyx said:


> Thanks a lot for the pointers!
> 
> We saw 1 unit at Turia (and it looks good too, though we like Greens more (we went to Al Samar) as it has 2b+study, hence more space for us whereas Turia has no additional study room. The disadvantage of the unit we saw was it was the uppermost unit - 7th floor, and facing the compressors from other rooftops and underneath its own block compressors too - hence it is a pretty noisy unit with constant buzzing sound, even with doors tightly closed.
> 
> ...


Cordoba is ideal if you are not bothered about the pool and gym aspect. Traffic is amazing, as in there never is any. 2 Beds if you can find them are 80k in 4 cheques. Try to get one on the first 2 floors as 3rd floor don't have terraces.

Access to everywhere is very easy and Fitness First premium is a 2 minute walk from the complex. We are very happy apart from the gym and pool aspect. The area is very lush and green, and we enjoy some very noisy parrots this time of year!

Last thing is don't bother going through Better Homes, as in my humble opinion they are worse then useless! Go straight to Dubai Properties as they own all the units there. You may even avoid paying commission this way!

Hope this helps


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello BigJimbo!

That is marvellous! :clap2: 

I wil surely gv a call to Dubai Prop on Sat. Are you staying thr as well? 

80k for 4 chqs, meaning wl hv more bargaining power if pay in lesser no. of chq?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

caralyx said:


> Hello Maz 25,
> 
> I hv some questions and i hope you are able to help me out so that I can hv a general overview of how it looks like inside The Views
> 
> ...


The Views is actually an area. There are a number of buildings in The Views, so I can't really answer your questions, as this would vary from building to building (I have tried my best though - see below).

1. Depends entirely on whether you want a studio, 1-bed, 2-bed, 3-bed, study, etc.
2. Expect to pay upwards of 75k for a one-bed
3. Different buildings and units offer different views. I have a golf course view and that's reflected in the price
4. Yes, the area is very quiet, which is why I like it so much
5. Don't know, people in my building are friendly but you do not really bother to venture any further than your own front door. Think I might be regarded as a bit of a weirdo if I tried counting the number of doors on the floor
6. Yes


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Crown relo are a total ripoff, they get kickbacks off agents so will only show you properties that will get them a kickback. They will also waste time so as to force you into booking another day with them (at a cost). Most of the Crown agents are just bored housewives who don't know what they are talking about and will give you lots of inaccurate information. You are best looking at Dubizzle to get an idea of areas and prices and calling agents/landlords yourself.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> The Views is actually an area. There are a number of buildings in The Views, so I can't really answer your questions, as this would vary from building to building (I have tried my best though - see below).
> 
> 1. Depends entirely on whether you want a studio, 1-bed, 2-bed, 3-bed, study, etc.
> 2. Expect to pay upwards of 75k for a one-bed
> ...


Thank you very much Maz25! I hope I will be able to find somethg quiet and cosy within my budget this coming Mon!


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU, WANDABUG!!!! 100% ACCURATE! I just cud not believe that their agents are so unprofessional and so lazy to research on the properties beforehand. Plus, they even dare to force us into making a decision when no proper proposal were done by them. They were expecting us to do all the researches online/browse through the classifieds and just handed over the no. for them to call and make appt.  I guess I cud be as well be an agent in the future! 

Anyway, they pushed our button way too much when they were trying to "force" us to make up our mind asap despite hvg no solid proposals for our last 2 visits. We made so much noise to our company (since Crown Relo is appointed by our co) and it had been escalated to the agent's boss. Guess what? The co. Account Manager immediately established contact with us and try to "pacify" us. She even promised us that she wl look into the matter herself. Hahahahhahaaa! 

Looking at the current situation, we guess we hv to call some agents and owners ourselves. But for the sake of others, we wl surely give our extensive reviews to our co and our future fellow expat colleagues of the level of "non-existence"of services from Crown Relo.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello JustforUs & Big Jimbo,

My Crown Relo said the lowest price they can get from Cordoba Res (2 bedrm) is 110K. At this pt, I am appalled with my agent who do not even try to bargain on our behalves although our co is capable to pay the rent in 1 chq upfront.

I would like to know if you see any lease boards outside any homes (both villa/apt) in Cordoba Residence. If yes, wl you kindly gv me the no. so that I may call them up directly to discuss? We do not hv a rental car just yet to scout for more properties as our passports are still being processed by oh-so-many legal depts here. Hahahhaa!

TQ so much!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

caralyx said:


> Hello JustforUs & Big Jimbo,
> 
> My Crown Relo said the lowest price they can get from Cordoba Res (2 bedrm) is 110K. At this pt, I am appalled with my agent who do not even try to bargain on our behalves although our co is capable to pay the rent in 1 chq upfront.
> 
> ...


Google Dubai Property Salwan. Their offices are just down the road, I think you need to speak to Olga if memory serves me right.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

I called a no. given by Dubai Prop, by no one picked the line. Apparently, we can't deal directly with Dubai Prop, must go thru an agent. 

We saw the Cordoba Residence villa yday - a G unit type. Very spacious indeed with huge kitchen!  But it is 110k - non-negotiable. 

Trying today to set an appt to view of the apt unit though.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

caralyx said:


> I called a no. given by Dubai Prop, by no one picked the line. Apparently, we can't deal directly with Dubai Prop, must go thru an agent.
> 
> We saw the Cordoba Residence villa yday - a G unit type. Very spacious indeed with huge kitchen!  But it is 110k - non-negotiable.
> 
> Trying today to set an appt to view of the apt unit though.


Dubai Properties Group rent directly to the tenant, whoever told you that you have to go through an agent is telling you porkypies; 

Cordoba | Properties | Dubai Properties Group
:


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah..I did call the no.iven in that website - 800 374, and even asked if tenant cud rent fr them directly. But they told me point blank,"Nope, you must go thru our agent, SALWAN. Pls call them at ...." 

I thk they enlisted agents to do the unit viewing on their behalves....sigh.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

That is correct - Salwan are the Property Management division of Dubai Properties. It is the same company - call them.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Urrgh....I am so pissed with the Crown Relocation agent today!!!  :boxing:

If an agent has no skill in the service industry, I suggest she just stay at home and be a housewife!

:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Who is she? I have dealt with Crown Relo before and found them to be ok? If you are still struggling PM me and we'll have a chat.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello Big Jimbo!

Better not to reveal name, but she is a blondie. 

If u do not mind me asking, who did u deal with at Crown Relocation?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

caralyx said:


> Hello Big Jimbo!
> 
> Better not to reveal name, but she is a blondie.
> 
> If u do not mind me asking, who did u deal with at Crown Relocation?


I work in property on the Palm and deal with a couple of peeps from there. PM me if you need help!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Can't comment on CROWN RELO as agents....but I moved with them 3x now and they have been FANTASTIC !!!


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Can't comment on CROWN RELO as agents....but I moved with them 3x now and they have been FANTASTIC !!!


Hopefully they will serve better as a mover rather as a relocation/mobility agent. I thk our stuffs will be packed by them when we move out fr Dubai.

BigJimbo: I "fired" the unprofessional boring "housewife" and dealt directly with agents whom I found via Dubizzle/PropertyFinder/Better Homes. They are more professional and definitely know what they are talking about...hahhaa! So, after firing Crown Relo at one fine morning, my agent contacted me later in the afternoon and got me a unit I wanted! So, deposit paid and we are working on the lease now..hope everythg wl be running smoothly from now onwards (it wl be as long as that particular Crown Relo agent is NOT involved). 

I hope my co. will deal with Crown Relo more firmly from now onwards. Out of 10 colleagues we talked to, none of them had good review of Crown Relocation. Their trick was - bringing you around for 2 days, showing you either nice but overpriced units or within reasonable budget but lousy location/condition/claustrophobic home. Some were so frustrated that they ended up just like me, doing own research and contact other agents directly. 

One major task down....few more to go! All in all, Dubai is kinda good place to settle in!


----------

